# Trübes wasser ?



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2003)

hallo zusammen,

seit ein paar tagen stelle ich an meinem teich fest daß das wasser zuhnehmend trüb wird (keine algen) - bisher kenne ich diesen zustand nur wenn ich neuen sand eingebracht habe - oder im teich zum einpflanzen spazieren lief etc.

grundsätzlich hat sich im und am teich nichts offensichtlich verändert - 
d.h. filter läuft etc. alles wie gehabt.

es handelt sich auch in keinster weise um irgendwelche aufgewirbelten feststoffe die sich wieder ablagern müssen - das wasser ist einfach trüber wie bisher. wasserwerte vorzüglich!

statement meines nachbarn (auch teichbesitzer) - diese phase hast du jedes frühjahr - das vergeht von selbst ........... und da letztes jahr in dieser zeit ja noch kräftig am teich gebaut wurde habe ich pers. noch keine erfahrungswerte.

was meint denn ihr ??

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2003)

*Blütenstaub*

Morgen!
Ich hab auch so was. Bei mir ist es aber vor allem auf der Wasseroberfläche.
Ich denke, dass der Blütenstaub dran schuld ist. Dieser Blütenstaub schwimmt auf der Wasseroberfläche, sinkt später zum Grund!


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2003)

*Blütenstaub*

Guten Morgen,

in der Zeit zwischen April und Juni ist Blütenstaub für diese Trübung verantwortlich. Ist bei mir auch so, mache mir diesbezüglich keinen Kopf, denn die Wasserwerte sind i.O. (sollten gemessen werden).

Ich kann nur sagen, weiter beoachten .... für Teiche mit Filter kein Problem


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2003)

*Werte-Überprüft*

Ich habe die Werte meines Teiches überprüft.

2 Werte sind zu hoch:

Karbonhärte
Nitrithärte


Ich habe ca. 1/4 Wasser abgelassen und Leitungswasser eingefüllt!


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2003)

die werte meines teiches sind meiner meinung nach ok:

ph = 7,5
gh = 14
kh = 5 (ist glaube ich zu nieder)
nitrit = nicht messbar

hoffe sie stimmen meine angaben - habe gerade versucht mich zu erinnern - habe sie aber zu hause aufgeschrieben


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2003)

*8-ung!*

KH ist bei mir 15   
und
Nitrit 0,5 (Dunkelrosa)   

Mensch, da kann ich NIE __ Moderlieschen aussetzen! Grrrr!


WAS KANN ICH NUN TUN? 
(Ausser einem "Teil"- WASSERWECHSEL, das hab ich schon getan.)


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2003)

Hallo Roland,

lass sich Deinen Teich doch erst einmal in Ruhe einlaufen ! Was hast Du gedacht, wie Deine Karbonhärte sein würde bei den ganzen Steinen, die Du eingebracht hast (und ich nehme stark an, dass Du *nicht *konsequent darauf geachtet hast, dass sie keinen Einfluss auf das Wasser und speziell die Härte haben) ?? Mach' Dir keine Sorgen, das Wasser wird von selbst (Regen...) immer weicher.

Nicht immer gleich Wasserwechsel machen, sondern nur dann, wenn wirklich Not ist (für Jungteichbesitzer sollten Wassertests gesetzlich verboten werden  8) ). Ein Notfall kann jetzt noch gar nicht vorliegen. Frisches Wasser enthält regelmässig zu viele Nährstoffe, die dann verstärkt Algenwachstum hervorrufen. In keinem Falle wird die Wasserqualität besser, wenn man permanent austauscht.

Was ist Nitrithärte ? Nitrit ?? Wie soll Nitrit in Wasser kommen, in dem sich keine Fische befinden ? Kann da ein Messfehler vorliegen ? Oder hast Du schon Nitrit in dem Wasser, mit dem Du befüllst ?

Du solltest bei Deinem Teich sowieso ein paar Monate warten, bis Du Fische einsetzt. Die Bepflanzung ist noch viel zu dünn (unmittelbar nach der Befüllung sind steinige Becken wie das Deibe ganz einfach "steril"). Du solltest aber vor allem einmal schauen, ob sich selbst diese wenigen Pflanzen nicht in einigen Wochen zurückbilden (Gewöhnung an das sicher ungewohnte Wasser), um dann neu zu kommen.

Also gemach, kommt schon...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

(... und stell' die Wassertests beiseite ...)


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2003)

Hmmm...

Hallo Stefan, es kamen in der letzten Zeit noch mehr Pflanzen in den Teich. 
So hab ich erneut Seerosen Teichwedel usw eingesetzt!

Ist das Couvert mit den Heften angekommen!?


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2003)

Jepp, ist angekommen. 

Erwarte Dir gerade einmal von Seerosen und Tannenwedeln nicht den grössten Effekt. Ausserdem funktioniert das nicht so: Rein in den Teich und mit den Algen wird um die Wette gefressen ... Eher so: Rein in den Teich - oh, völlig ungewohntes Wasser, Funktionen einschränken ! - Laub abwerfen/zurückbilden - eingene Biologie anpassen - langsam neu austreiben - und jetzt mit den Algen um die Wette fressen ! Das dauert. Musst einfach eine Weile wegsehen   .

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2003)

*Trübes Wasser*

Hallo,

bei mir am Teich ist es genau so. Hinter unserer Siedlung blüht der Raps *hatschi* und die Pollen und der Blütenstaub sind überall!
Das Teichwasser färbt sich an der Oberfläche leicht gelb.
Aber wie schon einige Male geschrieben wurde, ist das normal zu dieser Jahreszeit und verschwindet wieder von ganz alleine.


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2003)

*biologisch = langsam*

Hallo Rolando,

Biologisch vorgänge laufen Langsam ab.
Wenn Du heute Rasen auf den Komposthaufen wirfst,hast Du morgen
immer noch Rasen auf dem Komposthaufen liegen.
Nach einem Jahr wirst Du keinen Rasen mehr finden.

Bakterien sind KEINE Akordarbeiter,verbessere Ihre Lebensbedingungen
und sie arbeiten etwas schneller.


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Mai 2003)

Hallo Leute,

jetzt muß ich wieder einmal etwas dazwischenfragen...

Den Torfbeutel habe ich jetzt rausgenommen... ich hatte das Gefühl, er "verfärbt" mir das Wasser (als Kind hatten wir einen Moorkanal hinter dem Haus, da war das Wasser genauso "bernsteinfarben", weiß nicht, wie ich diese Farbe sonst beschreiben soll). 

Natürlich ist er jetzt aufgewühlt, das muß sich erst setzen... 

Gestern hatte ich einen Wassertest gemacht, GH=12, PH=7,5
 O² 5mg/l  und KH nur noch 3... viel zu niedrig.

Dafür habe ich keine Algen mehr, die sind weg.

Ich weiß, ich sollte mehr Ruhe/Geduld haben, abwarten... aber bei dem KH muß ich da nicht was machen? Doch einen Teil Wasser raus? Trau mich nicht so recht... (nicht lachen!).

 WF *wasnu*


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2003)

Bei mir stimmen die Werte auch nicht, ich habe Starterbakterien von OASE rein getan....  :twisted:


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2003)

Hallo Rolando,

Starterbakterien könne durchaus helfen, wenn es sich bei Deinem Nitritwert nicht um einen Messfehler handelt. Sie verarbeiten das Nitrit zu Nitrat. Allerdings: Wenn das Nitrit alle ist, auch Bakterien wollen Fresschen... Das entstandene Nitrat wird liebend gerne von den Algen als Kraftfutter genommen... 

Ich hoffe nur, dass der doch sehr hohe KH-Wert nicht von den Steinen herrührt. Schlimmstenfalls musst Du sie dazu verwenden, Deinen Gärtner damit zu steinigen.

Aber ansonsten: Nur keine Panik ! Lasse Deinem Teich zuerst einmal Zeit. Eventuell wird das mit den Fischen etwas später, was soll's ?

Sind Deine Wasserwerte auch sonst noch daneben ? (Das soll übrigens KEINE Aufforderung sein, sich jetzt zu Tode zu messen...)

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2003)

Ich hab ein SCHWARM (15 Stk.) __ Moderlieschen ausgesetzt. - Kein Rückenschwumm!


----------

